# squatting with sore hams



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi

am i likely to hurt myself squatting with sore hamstrings or is it nothing to worry about?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Well surely it will limit the movement and the amount of weight you can shift and you could well end up with hamstring pull.

Also ensure you do plenty of stretching, which will help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

How sore? just doms??

Ive normally got doms/tight hams when going to my squat session. Plenty light squats, few simple stretches.

Wont have any issues.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah - doms

ive been given a split by a rugby lad at the gym..

A

squat

bench

row

dips

B

deads

mil press

S.L.deads

chins

training tue, thurs and sun

i find that when i get back to routine A my hams are still sore from routine B

would i be better off dropping the S.L. deads?


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

I personally dont see the correlation between hamstrings and squats.

I see it like this: Squats are a compound exercise that work on straightening the lower leg whilst flexing the glutes.

Just how (close grip) bench pressing is a compound exercise that works on straighening the lower arm whilst flexing the pecs.

The quads are the "triceps" of the legs and the hamstrings are the "biceps" of the leg.

If you train chest and triceps on monday and want to train biceps on tuesday, you will won't you?

So I dont see the need to not train hammies after squatting the day before....just me though...im sure many beg to differ.

HOWEVER, if you do squats for quads and SLDL for hamstrings, there is a huge overlap in muscle motor neurone and fibre recruitment/stimulation, predominantly in the glute and lower back region. Therefore it isnt always as clear cut as a "yes" or "no" answer.

If you are feeling fkd today after killing yourself in the squat rack yesterday its probably best to just take a rest day today and/or maybe do a little bit of light cardio or whatever.

Listen to your body.


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

Squats involve eccentric knee flexion and concentric hip extension, so your hamstring ARE getting worked a fair whack.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

hsmann87 said:


> I personally dont see the correlation between hamstrings and squats.


Depends how you squat. Squat narrow, shallow and on your toes then your not going to be using much hammie. Go wide and deep and your using alot of hamstring.

Stick with it, Hammies are often very overlooked, youll get used to the volume. i like that little split too. nice and simple.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

double post


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> *Depends how you squat. Squat narrow and on your toes then your not going to be using much hammie. Go wide like a pl squat and your using alot of hamstring.*
> 
> Stick with it, Hammies are often very overlooked, youll get used to the volume. i like that little split too. nice and simple.


good point


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Surely at the end of the day, put all the science and how the body works to one side and do what hsmann87 said 'listern to your body'.

Why do we need to over complicate things, only the OP will know how sore his hams are and if he can train quads, some common sense is needed sometimes.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I did SL deads yesterday and my hams are fookin humming today, and i got a squash game in 45 minutes lol !!!!


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Similar to the old 5x5 minus the extra squat session.

Squash with DOMS is hilarious....for the other person.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> Surely at the end of the day, put all the science and how the body works to one side and do what hsmann87 said 'listern to your body'.
> 
> *Why do we need to over complicate things,* only the OP will know how sore his hams are and if he can train quads, some common sense is needed sometimes.


Whilst i agree with this mate, sometimes just doing something without knowing why and without over-complicating matters seems silly to some.

I suppose it just depends on the person.

Was watching a seminar on MD website the other day and Shaun Ray was talking.

He said he never liked to overcomplicate stuff - he could never tell you even to this day how many calories/protein/carbs/fat in a chicken breast. He never weighed anything or measured his heartrate etc.

On the other hand, Dorian Yates was very meticulous in everything that he did...he even weighed his food in the offseason.

I suppose it just depends on the person. EAch to their own and all that...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

cheers guys,

think i wil just grin and bear it for now as i am working my way back up the weights with plans on having hit PB's on all lifts by the end of the month and progressing from there.

i will re-assess then whether its a problem or not when i am squatting new PB's every week


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

hsmann87 said:


> Whilst i agree with this mate, sometimes just doing something without knowing why and without over-complicating matters seems silly to some.
> 
> I suppose it just depends on the person.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you on this 'sometimes just doing something without knowing why', to me hams and squats go hand in hand, I do quads seperate day to hams/calves so my hams are fully recovered for the next quad session.

Each to their own


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Try what is shown in the video below. I often squat with sore hamstrings from deadlifting. Stretch them out do some warm up sets with the bar = stress gone


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

You cant squat without using your hamstrings - the quads and hams are designed to work together, so they do.

IME that's why it's better to train both together on the same day. If they are just a little sore from the previous workout I always warm up well and see how it feels - if they loosen off I'll go for it, if not I'll back off a little.

Sometimes you just have to learn and adapt like people have said above.

M


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Exactly I nearly went for sldl today even though I'm supposed to squat but I battled and after a few sets the muscles allowed it. Needless to say I'll be double broke tomorrow let alone saturday when I'm back for sesh number three


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Been squating a lot lately (3x a week) and i find that its the groin area that is getting the worst pain


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> cheers guys,
> 
> think i wil just grin and bear it for now as i am working my way back up the weights with plans on having hit PB's on all lifts by the end of the month and progressing from there.
> 
> *i will re-assess then whether its a problem or not when i am squatting new PB's every week *


just thought i would quote myself lol and give a little update.

i have re-assesed after giving this a good go and i have hit pb's on bench and deads  but my squat is suffering badly.

if i go heavy on the SLDL then when i try to squat a couple of days later i have no confidence and as a result my squat is suffering...

so im gonna drop the SLDL and squat 3x per week instead


----------

